# Jessie J - Glatze für den guten Zweck



## beachkini (17 Sep. 2012)

​

Jessie J ("Price Tag") trägt bald oben ohne. Denn die 24-jährige Sängerin möchte sich ihre Haare abrasieren. Das tut sie aber nicht nur aus lauter Lust und Laune, sie möchte mit ihrer extremen Haarveränderung etwas für den guten Zweck tun.

Ihr Plan: Ihre geschorenes Haar soll einen Wert von umgerechnet knapp 1,3 Millionen Euro erzielen, das dann einer Wohltätigkeitsorganisation zugutekommt. Diese Ansage machte die Britin bereits im letzten Jahr. Jetzt möchte sie ihren Worten Taten folgen lassen.

In einem Interview mit dem "Daily Mirror" verkündete sie: „Ich werde bald die wohltätige Aktion, für die ich es tue, bekannt geben. Es hat eine Weile gedauert, den Stein ins Rollen zu bringen. Es ist nicht so einfach, wie zu sagen: 'Oh, ich rasiere mir den Kopf!'“

Vor der radikalen Typveränderung hat Jessie aber keine Bedenken - ganz im Gegenteil! Sie freut sich schon riesig auf die künftige Glatze. Am meisten freut sich die Musikerin ihre natürliche Haarfarbe zu Gesicht zu bekommen, wie sie weiter erzählte:

„Ich möchte, dass es sich lohnt, und sichergehen, dass ich viel Geld zusammenbekomme. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, um ehrlich zu sein. Ich denke, dass ich es toll finden werde. Meine Haare wachsen so schnell, aber sie sind in Natur dunkelblond. Meinen natürlichen Ansatz zu sehen, wird interessant werden.“

Wir finden so viel Einsatz für die gute Sache auf jeden Fall lobenswert und sind uns sicher, dass auch ein kahler Kopf ihr super stehen wird.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2012)

für 1,3 Mio würd ich das auch machen


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> für 1,3 Mio würd ich das auch machen



Die Natur liefert dir das ggf auch kostenlos


----------



## lutscher² (28 Sep. 2012)

das erfordert mut


----------



## 90er (29 Sep. 2012)

Respekt, aber für die Kohle würde ich das auch sofort machen


----------



## Trenchy (29 Sep. 2012)

Wäre auf Dauer vielleicht eine gute Einnahmequelle ^^. Aber cool, dass sie sowas macht.


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

uii nicht schlecht..wenigstens bekommt sie noch was dafür  haaren wachsen nach ^^


----------



## mrstecchino (2 Okt. 2012)

Da braucht man Mut.. Wirklich! Respect.


----------

